# Tuggers



## E.Veit (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a small tugger and was wondering if anyone had any feedback on the Maxis M6K-M? I was also looking at the Greenlee UT4, but my salesman recommended the Maxis, he also recommended the GP110 pulling grips and the SPR-966 rope from Southwire. The rope and pulling grips seam very pricey, I don't mind spending the money if it's worth it? Any input?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

E.Veit said:


> I'm looking to buy a small tugger and was wondering if anyone had any feedback on the Maxis M6K-M? I was also looking at the Greenlee UT4, but my salesman recommended the Maxis, he also recommended the GP110 pulling grips and the SPR-966 rope from Southwire. The rope and pulling grips seam very pricey, I don't mind spending the money if it's worth it? Any input?


We had the Maxis until New Years eve, Now some ass**le in a bar probably owns it.
Anyways, we absolutely loved it. Quick and easy to set up, powerful enough to pull just about anything you need to ( if need more power-hook on the truck)

Well worth buying.

You want a rope which doesn't stretch. (best we ever used was a steel cable). No stretching gives you better control when feeding.
Don't know about pulling grips, but if you do a lot of pulls, I can see saving lots of time when hooking onto the rope


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have had the Greenlee for 10 or more very well made and has pulled some crazy hard pulls.
Not a super tugger but works very, very well


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

We have both also a super tugger and a Greenlee 640. We mostly use the UT or chain the 640 to a something and use a sheeve. All rope is expensive. Buy the pulling heads. They work well.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I would love to have that whole setup. Right now we use a regular tugger and variety of attachments as well as a winch truck with 2500' of 1/2" wire rope to do our pulls. I'd like to have something like that maxxis that drops right into the end of conduit. It seems a lot simpler than trying to find an anchor point for a tugger.

We did pick up that grip set a couple years ago, now it's what everyone reaches for first when we have a big wire pull. It's so much faster than making a head the old fashioned way. Just make sure your conduit has got a little room in it, those grips and that sock need some clearance. 

I'm curious how many lbs of pull that maxxis has on high speed? Anyone know?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...pulled wire for 14 months on huge factory project. Maxis puller is well worth the money, although we used the larger maxis puller with cart. 

Don't buy the Maxis wire reel stands, they set up nice, but the roller bearings can't handle the weight abuse, they where shot after 6 months of pulling every day. Here is a pic of the ones we used, they will lift 600 mcm spools










Buy greenlee wire stands


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Maxis 10K used this for an entire year, everyday. Its very mobile and easy to set up.


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

Current 33 is what we bought. It's been great. We don't use it everyday so I can't comment on longevity.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

*Greenlee tuggars are the best*. If you can afford it buy Greenlee, you buy it ONCE.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

garfield said:


> *Current 33* is what we bought. It's been great. We don't use it everyday so I can't comment on longevity.


...its a decent tuggar and will get the job done. Its the 'cheaper' tuggar


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Maxis 10K, very versatile and weighs much less than a Super Tugger. Haven't broken it yet, and we punish it regularly.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a Maxis 3k, that I used for almost everything. We pulled 4 600 MCM and a ground, 280' with two 90's. It was really a great investment i think we paid 1800 for it about 10 years ago. I always tried the 3k before i broke out my bigger pulling machine.

The 3k was getting a little worn so we recently purchased a new machine. We went with an Itool cannon 6k. Its similar to setup and ease of use to the Maxis with more power. We paid 4500 plus tax.

I attached a few pics of us pulling in 4-600 MCM on a new underground service. The pull was two 90's 200' 4" PVC.

The machine setup in 5 minutes.


----------

